# help!!! transferring piccies from one mobile to another



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi please can someone help this mobilephoneaphobe!


Just bought a Nokia 6101 and trying to get K's birth pic transferred from old phone.  They didnt give me a new sim...

so...

sent ks piccie using old phone to brother...
sent a new piccie to brother from new phone which supposedly kicks off possible receipt of multimedia
asked bro to send piccie of K back to my new phone....

problem is...

My new phone wont send (have followed booklet instructions) the other pic so I cant seem to pick messages up

What am I doing wrong.

How can I set up to receive?

Thanks


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you near each other?? Could you bluetooth then across but need to be in range


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lol check out the "mobilephoneaphobe"  bluetooth is beyond me!

no, sadly he is "up north"

I have it on my computer just want it on my phone.....


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Nokia's will let you bluetooth without a sim in so you could bluetooth from your old to your new one. Failing that you might have to phone customer services to activate


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Just checked and 6101 is not Bluetooth enabled so that won't work

Have you tried re-ordering the multimedia settings for your new phone? Go to this link and click on order settings (bottom right of page):

http://www.nokia.co.uk/link?cid=PLAIN_TEXT_30828

If that doesn't work, it would suggest the problem lies with the operator rather than the phone itself....although it seems odd if you haven't changed SIMs but just put the old SIM in the new phone....try ordering the settings as above and hopefully that will sort it out

Let me know if not and I'll see if I can help further (I work for Nokia - although don't tell everyone or they'll all want their problems sorting out  )

Laura
x

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

It could be an operater problem. I had a new nokia on o2 (i was on orange) and i cant send picture messages, very anoying and ive checked all the settings, keep meaning to go to the shop to sortit out.

Does it have a memory card? if yes 2 ways of doing it. Putting memory card into old phone and storing to mc, then putting in your new phone. Or if old phone doesnt have memory card send it as an email to your pc, save then put it on your memory card (will need one of those card reader things not sure what they are called   )

Not sure what else to suggest


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thankyou all I have managed to do it by calling customer services....and they reset it....

My provider is Fresh which is pants.

Although it still took considerable persistence and I nearly threw it across the room.

Now I just have to transfer the others.... 

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Never heard of fresh, are they a new provider?

Glad you got it sorted Jo, nothing worse than wanting to throw it across the room


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Fresh are actually pretty unusual in that noone has ever heard of them and sometimes even when I phone them they say Im with someone else..

I was sold it as the cheapest for Texting etc by a major high st store (their own??) and even though I said I was wanting to use it in the US they didnt actually have roaming set up  may well transfer to another provider soon but I think that you can use it abroad now!

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------

